# adding vinager to drinking water



## connie in alaska (Oct 8, 2010)

somewhere i read that you should put apple cider vinager in your goats drinking water but cant find where to know how much and if its for all goats or just billies. peace connie in alaska


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you can add it to all of your goats' water, usually just a little 'glug' or two depending on the size of the buckets


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what is the benefit of adding ACV? Does it help to prevent UC?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I put enough in the water so each goat gets about a teaspoon each per day - all the goats, not just the boys. These are minis, so you could increase that if you have full-size goats.



> Just out of curiosity, what is the benefit of adding ACV? Does it help to prevent UC?


There are several health benefits to ACV. A lot of people do use it to prevent UC in bucks and wethers. I've read that "it shouldn't work" and the scientific reason:
(http://www.triquestboergoats.com/uctreat.htm) "Apple cider vinegar does not work to prevent urinary stones. No way, no how. The 'acidifying agent' of vinegar is acetic acid. The bacteria in a goat's rumen make tons of acetic acid as a part of digestive process. What you are feeding them is literally a drop in the bucket compared to what they naturally make themselves."

- but lots of people use it and say it works. I do. I've never heard a story of it not working. Maybe it's not the acid that works, but something else. DISCLAIMER: Educate yourself and use your own judgment. Kidney stones are pretty awful.

It contains potassium and other trace minerals, and is supposed to be very effective in helping does to kid easier. Some people put it in the goats' water to keep algae from growing.
And - but I don't know if this has been scientifically proven - ACV given to does at breeding time is supposed to significantly increase the number of doelings.

That's enough to win me over!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ACV also works well when used diluted in a spray bottle and sprayed on goats as a fly repellant.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I ask mainly because ACV with the mother in it is supposed to be of huge benefit to people...again no one knows why! Was hoping maybe the goats could shed some light on it


----------



## connie in alaska (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the replies. I will put a good glug in their water daily! Maybe about a half cup per 5 gallons? Doesnt sound like it can hurt and for whatever reason it helps I wll be happy! We had to put down our first buck only a short while ago because of stones and I never want to go thru that again! Ya know when we got him and found his name to be Dooley after the song hang down your head Tom Dooley i had a bad feeling. *sigh*. Peace Connie in Alaska


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I ask mainly because ACV with the mother in it is supposed to be of huge benefit to people...again no one knows why! Was hoping maybe the goats could shed some light on it


I use unpasteurized cider vinegar because it's supposed to be a little better. It doesn't have the mother in it though. I know somebody who takes it (himself) with the mother in it...not sure why.


----------

